# Reading > Who Said That? >  help with a edward Said quote... Pleease...

## astrix

Dear fellow memebers, I have just found this fantastic forum and joined!!!

Wow! great forum..too bad I did not find it before....:-(

Could someone please tell me which page this quote in Orientalism this quote is from? I am stuck and can't find it...



degrade its subject matter but also blinde its practitioners E Said, 1979


with many thanks in advance.

astrix

----------

